# 1950s Wilton Eagle....



## mickeyc (Jul 14, 2018)

Can't find a thing on Google....

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/d/1950s-wilton-eagle-locking/6642979340.html


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 14, 2018)

*1950`s Wilton Eagle w/Locking Frame (CRAZY RARE) - $75 *
You will not see another.... Calls Only .. 586 26O O644....Skip-Tooth Ballooner with Locking FRAME....26``x 2.125``


----------



## Kato (Jul 14, 2018)

Odd - possibly a Manton & Smith..........??
They made a Gold Eagle and the lock stuck out on the M&S from the frame just like the one on C-list.
Sure wish he showed a pic of the head badge


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 14, 2018)

Manton Smith


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 14, 2018)

Just reconditioned this one for a friend, replaced the bent bars and added new tires and tubes. Everything rebuilt and rides like new. Before and after pics.


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 14, 2018)

So it's a WiNton Eagle......not WiLton.


----------

